
Beeminder loves Boss as a Service - troydavis
https://blog.beeminder.com/baas/
======
troydavis
This combines Beeminder’s akrasia and self-binding (“If I don’t do X every Y
days, I’ll donate $100 to a political candidate I hate” [1]) with
monitoring/reporting from a neutral third party. The combo really is a boss
for hire, complete with real-world consequences.

[1]:
[https://blog.beeminder.com/akrasia/](https://blog.beeminder.com/akrasia/)

